# Free floating shelf bracket



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I am going to be making some thick butcher block type shelves out of pine... I know, they warp, they don't take stain well etc. I have a system down and I like the way the finish looks... I am just trying to figure out a bracket system that isn't the following.

1. Expensive
2. Bulky
3. Expensive



I decided to rip some 2x4's and plane them down. I am using wood glue and dowels to attach them together. They are going to be a hefty 1.5" thick. Pine is light weight which also lead me to this choice for free floating shelves. These are going to be decorative shelves.

I was hoping there was a system out there like this for thicker boards...






I was also thinking of routing a channel in the back and somehow attaching some 1/4" steel plate to the wall and the blocks slip over it? If I had a welder this venture would be an easy one.

*Edit*

Ebay always has the answers.... Lol!

http://www.ebay.com/itm/4-Pair-Hidd...9?pt=Architectural_Garden&hash=item1e7aa1bb45

Those should work?

Thanks fellas!


----------



## liquid6 (Feb 15, 2011)

You could use a pitch fork design and create a box that sides over the pitch fork sticking off the wall.


----------



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

*Free Floating Shelf Bracket. If you can't buy it build it!*

Well for about $10 in materials I was able to mock up a shelf bracket that's pretty darn stout. I figured I would share my method.

Materials List

1/8" flat aluminium
3/8" all thread
5/16" drill bit
3/8" tap
(2) 3/8" nuts
(2) 3/8" lock washers
sharpie and a tape measure 

Router table or router with jig to route out the back of the shelf. I routed out 3/4" because that's how wide my flat stock was. Depending on your shelf width will determine how wide of flat stock you will use. My shelves are 1.25" thick.

Measured out a few times, and drilled precisely into the shelves... This is crucial to get the shelf level. I cheated and used my new to me dowel jig.

Here are the pictures of how I went about laying this out.


----------



## Alaska_Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Additional Pictures.


----------

